# water's not coming out of refill tube (toilet)



## toilet (Oct 3, 2011)

My toilet does not work properly as of today. I don't know how old it is, but at the very least, it would be 7 years old. There is a hairline fracture in the tank (looks like it came from somebody tightening the bolts too tightly), but it's been there for as many years and has not caused any problems. 
The tank is not filling up. I'm sure it would eventually do so, but the sound drives me crazy so I manually fill the tank. It flushes just fine when there's water inside.

*The problem seems to be that there is no water coming from the refill tube. Instead, it's slowly drizzling out of the arm.* I tried googling a solution, but the only things that were even slightly relevant were for tanks with a different setup than mine. 

Is this problem fixable, and if so, what do I do?

I'm not going to call a plumber because if I find out how to fix this, I'm sure I'm capable of doing it on my own... I can snake like a pro and I managed to replace a garbage disposal by myself. If it's not fixable, the hardest part of installing a toilet seems to be getting it from the store to my bathroom.

Here's what the inside of my tank looks like:



Thanks!!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Does the float slide up and down on its own or is it stuck for some reason?


----------



## toilet (Oct 3, 2011)

It slides up when I've put water in the tank. I just flushed it, and it slides down fine too.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

So when the float is in the lower position water isn't automatically entering the tank?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Take of the cap and make sure there is no debris in there. 

You could have picked a better screen name just in case you decide to stick around here!


----------



## toilet (Oct 3, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> So when the float is in the lower position water isn't automatically entering the tank?



Right.


There's nothing under the cap either. 

(I think toilet would be a cool screen name either way!)


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

You can buy that whole toilet innards for like 10 bucks. Not worth the aggravation to keep messing with old nasty toilet tank junk.

I hate plumbing in general anyways.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Replace that Fluidmaster fill valve, less than $10.

But if I had a crack in my toilet tank, I would replace the tank or the toilet ASAP.

I can't resist this: (I think toilet would be a cool screen name either way!) if you are a s*** head. Please don't take offense:laughing: Besides next time you may have an electrical problem.


----------



## toilet (Oct 3, 2011)

Will do. Just thought there might be an easy fix other than that before making a trip to Home Depot/Lowes. Though I'll probably see if my boyfriend would be okay with just getting a new toilet, that way I don't have to fix the next problem that comes up.


Those that are easily offended should not be on the internet.:jester:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Those that are easily offended should not be on the internet.


*BOY isn't that the truth!!!*:thumbup:
You would never believe the _crap_ I get myself into around here on a _regular_ basis.

Why...just this morning I.................:laughing:


----------

